# Sunday's Show and Tell....2/5/17...SuperBowl Sunday!



## jd56 (Feb 5, 2017)

Yep...Ground Hog day has passed, now it's the final Football Sunday till next winter. 
Guess that means, spring is right around the corner. 

So let's see what classics you have found from the past week. 
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 5, 2017)

Your up early this morning or I'm up late not sure which at the moment.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 5, 2017)

syclesavage said:


> Your up early this morning or I'm up late not sure which at the moment.



Actually I passed out at 9:15, as soon as I drove up to the house after a long day at the Hurricane Coaster Show/Swap in Charlotte, last night.
But 7am is late for posting this Sunday's post.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 5, 2017)

This issue of American Bicyclist is on its way to me! 
With Christmas 1938 ads like this Goodyear ad featuring this Mercury Pod bike!!


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 5, 2017)

Received these new 4" pedal block in the mail from Bob U. Glad these finally showed up, I have a set of Torrington 8 and Meteor 3 that need these badly.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 5, 2017)

I snagged a few goodies from the swap yesterday. I wanted one of these Persons 'Wildcat' sirens for one of my motobikes and can always use a Miller stand--thanks Frank. JD showed up with a set of hubcaps so I can pimp my daughter's green Phantom like my boys-Thanks JD. Lastly after seven days of waiting for my CWC catalog it finally made it. I was worried though because the outside wrapper was black and oily like it had been riding under the conveyor belt at a mail distribution facility in Texas. Thanks to Scott for protecting it in an inner sleeve so absolutely no damage to the book. I'll do a separate post on the book-must have. V/r Shawn


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Feb 5, 2017)

Well, I don't know why I bought theses cranks, but I did. Last night, ebay and alcohol. They are interesting..now I need help IDing them


----------



## Evans200 (Feb 5, 2017)

Good Morning John and all CABER's.
The 53 Roadmaster Luxury Liner is nearly finished. Waiting on the tail light box to arrive this week. A few accessories added like the Clipper speedometer, hub shiners, padlock,  and "Rat Fink" valve caps. And a few non-correct goodies like the pointed grips and brick red pedal blocks (second guessing my judgement on those and the Rat Fink decal on the rear fender, may put the black blocks back on) New tires and tubes, and a thorough polishing. Had green paint custom mixed and put into a spray can to do the headlight which was missing when I bought the bike. Sorry about the indoor pics, need to wait for better weather. All in all very pleased with the results, OG paint and chrome. Can't wait to cruise Main Street! REALLY NEED A 53 PLATE!! (see ad in wanted section)


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 5, 2017)

I've been working so much lately I haven't had much time to look, I feel like Steve Marriott from  HUMBLE PIE,  doing "30 Days In The Hole" on a remodel of  1000sq. ft. condo built in 1969. Today is 30 day's of work straight, no days off . I did although manage to stay awake long enough to bid on these.    I got the Delta ball lite ad.  because I already have the light and I've never seen an ad. for this light. Gotta leave for work now, hope to finish toady.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 5, 2017)

Hear,s a touch down 41 elgin all original  really nice bike I am so glad I got this bike I love it


----------



## Crazy8 (Feb 5, 2017)

Some late 1800's print advertising and some hot wheels.




 

 

 

 

 

 

 
Just a few samples of how nice they are....


----------



## ohdeebee (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## rollfaster (Feb 5, 2017)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> Hear,s a touch down 41 elgin all original  really nice bike I am so glad I got this bike I love it      View attachment 418327 View attachment 418328 View attachment 418329 View attachment 418330 View attachment 418331 View attachment 418332 View attachment 418333
> 
> View attachment 418335
> 
> View attachment 418334



that elgin is unreal!


----------



## Dave K (Feb 5, 2017)

Got this front loader back from a friend of mine.  OD green over original maroon paint.  Hopefully the maroon will come  back in good shape.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 5, 2017)

Evans200 said:


> Good Morning John and all CABER's.
> The 53 Roadmaster Luxury Liner is nearly finished. Waiting on the tail light box to arrive this week. A few accessories added like the Clipper speedometer, hub shiners, padlock,  and "Rat Fink" valve caps. And a few non-correct goodies like the pointed grips and brick red pedal blocks (second guessing my judgement on those and the Rat Fink decal on the rear fender, may put the black blocks back on) New tires and tubes, and a thorough polishing. Had green paint custom mixed and put into a spray can to do the headlight which was missing when I bought the bike. Sorry about the indoor pics, need to wait for better weather. All in all very pleased with the results, OG paint and chrome. Can't wait to cruise Main Street! REALLY NEED A 53 PLATE!! (see ad in wanted section)
> View attachment 418293 View attachment 418294 View attachment 418295 View attachment 418296 View attachment 418298 View attachment 418301 View attachment 418302 View attachment 418303 View attachment 418304 View attachment 418305





Looks great Al--except for maybe the red pedal blocks! V/r Shawn


----------



## JKT (Feb 5, 2017)

I had these two Rollfast Toolbox seats restored by Josh " STRADILITE " as part of a bike sale to him.. the tracking number says they are here and on the truck for delivery tomorrow !!  thanks Josh !!!


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 5, 2017)

JKT said:


> I had these two Rollfast Toolbox seats restored by Josh " STRADILITE " as part of a bike sale to him.. the tracking number says they are here and on the truck for delivery tomorrow !!  thanks Josh !!!
> 
> View attachment 418365
> 
> ...



those are stunning! josh does awesome work.


----------



## vincev (Feb 5, 2017)

I need to find a bike !!!!! At least this radio works.....


----------



## Jay81 (Feb 5, 2017)

My '34 Elgin Motorbike arrived yesterday. Planning on cleaning/servicing before I put it together.


----------



## Evans200 (Feb 5, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Looks great Al--except for maybe the red pedal blocks! V/r Shawn



LOL. You're right Shawn. Black blocks are back on, for now anyways!


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 5, 2017)

Finally got the pirate bike....


----------



## jd56 (Feb 5, 2017)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> Hear,s a touch down 41 elgin all original  really nice bike I am so glad I got this bike I love it  [emoji14]  [emoji14]  View attachment 418327 View attachment 418328 View attachment 418329 View attachment 418330 View attachment 418331 View attachment 418332 View attachment 418333
> 
> View attachment 418335
> 
> View attachment 418334



Very nice indeed. 
Now I now what mine is supposed to look like.





Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 5, 2017)

'41 Hawthorne for my wife


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 5, 2017)

A few smalls.......








This followed me home Thursday for my friend to use cruising the dragstrips...





Then this prewar Elgin Deluxe tank Bike arrived......


----------



## bikeyard (Feb 5, 2017)

Not really this week.  I'm on the bikewhorder program.  I got this last May and just took it out of the box this week


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Feb 5, 2017)

Just came through the door and back on with this......I had to put my "Big Boy Pants" on for these. What better way to fill my basement Museum.. Circa 1892 Lovell Diamond Cushion Tire , made in Fitchburg  . and an oil clothe sign . The Crown Jewel of my collection.


----------



## decotriumph (Feb 5, 2017)

I got this 1921 Crown (haven't put it together yet)



and this 1937 Savage-badged Rollfast (haven't put it together, either)



and these Huffman and Roadmaster books from Scott.





Both books are highly recommended reference tools and they are already assembled!


----------



## Evans200 (Feb 5, 2017)

Updated! No more brick red pedal blocks! Now flat brown. I just don't like plain pedals, lol.


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 5, 2017)

bikeyard said:


> Not really this week.  I'm on the bikewhorder program.  I got this last May and just took it out of the box this week
> 
> View attachment 418466



Last May? That's a pretty speedy build up by my standards.


----------



## KingSized HD (Feb 5, 2017)

Some small stuff...but have a bike in transit to post next week.


----------



## moparrecyclers (Feb 5, 2017)

Nice 69' B Body in the background in some pictures above


----------



## bikeyard (Feb 5, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Last May? That's a pretty speedy build up by my standards.



Its not done yet.  The last bike was in the stand for four months


----------



## jacob9795 (Feb 5, 2017)

Correct rack for my Autocycle project...


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 5, 2017)

i found the 30s huffman swing spout and the much later huffy can at the same antique store,different vendors.neat pump at another. Picked up the shur-spin radial engine from joe at the coaster ride,as well as some of his other sweet shur-spin accessories. Not pictured is a full yakima rack setup for 2 bikes scored off Craigslist for 80 bucks,picked it up in la on the way to the ride!good weekend of finds.


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 5, 2017)

Oh yeah and a cool ww2 lead plane too!


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 5, 2017)

bikeyard said:


> Not really this week.  I'm on the bikewhorder program.  I got this last May and just took it out of the box this week
> 
> View attachment 418466



Do you have the fenders too?


----------



## bikeyard (Feb 5, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Do you have the fenders too?



I have the whole bike  You can see one of them between the top bars if you look closely


----------



## partsguy (Feb 5, 2017)

The rack for my 1960 Dayton came!





Also, these rare Western Flyer shifters that I have spent a long time trying to find. It's been about 5 years I'd say! So happy to be able to finish this! 1991 Western Flyer Kodiak.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## IngoMike (Feb 5, 2017)

1920's Rambler truss bridge with California Bars.....


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 5, 2017)

bikeyard said:


> I have the whole bike  You can see one of them between the top bars if you look closely



Oooooh....please send the bike to me.  I love those frame sets!


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 5, 2017)

I have a few more smalls coming in soon.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 5, 2017)

jd56 said:


> Yep...Ground Hog day has passed, now it's the final Football Sunday till next winter.
> Guess that means, spring is right around the corner.
> 
> So let's see what classics you have found from the past week.
> ...



I sure hope spring is around the corner!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark58mx (Feb 5, 2017)

Found this a original Schwinn Black Phantom, with a drum brake. One owner.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 6, 2017)

I need another bike project like I need a hole in the head, but couldn't resist an orig paint tall frame Excelsior built Elgin motorbike. Hoping it'll clean up decent. Pretty sure I have enough parts lying around to get it together. Tank is from a smaller frame size, but it looks like this one has been on it for a looong time..


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 6, 2017)

While I was down in SoCal dropping off the sweet bike Mike scored,I hauled back a couple for me.seems I'm now the Cali Cartel bike delivery service.LOL.


----------



## sccruiser (Feb 6, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> While I was down in SoCal dropping off the sweet bike Mike scored,I hauled back a couple for me.seems I'm now the Cali Cartel bike delivery service.LOL.View attachment 419258 View attachment 419259 View attachment 419260



Score !!  I was wondering who got that twin bar.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 6, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> While I was down in SoCal dropping off the sweet bike Mike scored,I hauled back a couple for me.seems I'm now the Cali Cartel bike delivery service.LOL.View attachment 419258 View attachment 419259 View attachment 419260



Sweet, I see that you got your Colson.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 6, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Sweet, I see that you got your Colson.



And with no help from you


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 6, 2017)

lol


fordmike65 said:


> And with no help from you


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 6, 2017)

I found this photo at a car boot sale in Oxford yesterday.
Nice outfit lol, not sure it looks too practical for riding but check out the serious shoes!
Cycle is a Raleigh and the photo is dated 1936.


----------



## Nashman (Feb 8, 2017)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> Hear,s a touch down 41 elgin all original  really nice bike I am so glad I got this bike I love it      View attachment 418327 View attachment 418328 View attachment 418329 View attachment 418330 View attachment 418331 View attachment 418332 View attachment 418333
> 
> View attachment 418335
> 
> View attachment 418334



What an amazing original Elgin. Even the tires!  Great two tone paint, love the colors. That Mopar isn't too hard on the eyes either. I "had" a nice original Monark/Elgin back in the 90's ( actually bought the men's and ladies, kept the men's 20+ years, sold the ladies much sooner) but not this nice. Congrats!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 8, 2017)

Nashman said:


> What an amazing original Elgin. Even the tires!  Great two tone paint, love the colors. That Mopar isn't too hard on the eyes either. I "had" a nice original Monark/Elgin back in the 90's ( actually bought the men's and ladies, kept the men's 20+ years, sold the ladies much sooner) but not this nice. Congrats!
> 
> View attachment 420022
> 
> ...




Probably the nicest Monark built Elgin I've seen! V/r Shawn


----------



## Nashman (Feb 8, 2017)

Wow Shawn...thanks! That means LOTS!!....coming from a fellow with such great taste, and a KILLER collection. I sold that to Buzzbombbicycles (they have a very cool website/shop) back in 2007, and Coot really appreciated the Elgin, as I did for so many years before then. I sometimes miss the rides I've owned/sold over the years ( Always had to sell to buy, then just to pay bills!!lol..) but also like to share, and let someone else have the "bars" of a piece of history. That makes me feel good. I'll re-quote a bicycle cliche I use on occasion. "It's better to have loved and lost (or sold) than to never have loved at all"  Ha!


----------



## Nashman (Feb 8, 2017)

Clark58mx said:


> View attachment 419094 Found this a original Schwinn Black Phantom, with a drum brake. One owner.



What a find that was!!  Good for you!! That would clean up nice I bet!  Dang..we NEVER find stuff like that up here in the Great White North!  Oh well...... There are more people in the state of California than in the whole country of Canada! Plus, we had WAY less production ( less people)/fewer manufacturers of bicycles, and generally a more conservative design. Canada had some really nice bicycles, and lots were imported from England, but very few actual "balloon tire" models. Some American bikes were imported, but again, not many, so it's pretty "dry" up here for vintage balloon stuff.


----------



## Nashman (Feb 8, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> While I was down in SoCal dropping off the sweet bike Mike scored,I hauled back a couple for me.seems I'm now the Cali Cartel bike delivery service.LOL.View attachment 419258 View attachment 419259 View attachment 419260



Would you deliver that Colson to me in Winnipeg, Canada?  It's not really that far as the crow flies?Ha!


----------



## Nashman (Feb 9, 2017)

This isn't likely of much interest, but I did just get the red rims this week, and this BRC Beachcomber cruiser is 35 years old. I posted a thread with more detail called "Beach Cruisers of the 1980's" just now ( if you're really bored). If nothing else, the vintage 1980's BRC bicycle poster has some smile factor, strangely enough my girl friend doesn't agree? I guess that's a good thing?  Ha!


----------



## bricycle (Feb 9, 2017)

redline1968 said:


> View attachment 418417 View attachment 418415 View attachment 418414 View attachment 418413 Finally got the pirate bike....




Love the filigree/decals!!!!!!!


----------



## Pedal pushers (Feb 10, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> I found this photo at a car boot sale in Oxford yesterday.
> Nice outfit lol, not sure it looks too practical for riding but check out the serious shoes!
> Cycle is a Raleigh and the photo is dated 1936.
> 
> View attachment 419299



I love her dress!


----------

